# The Lord Jesus Christ hit by car



## Armaetus (May 9, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37015837/ns/us_news-weird_news/

NORTHAMPTON, Mass. - The victim might have forgiven the woman who ran him down in a Massachusetts crosswalk, but police haven't.

Police say a Pittsfield woman has been cited for running down a man named Lord Jesus Christ as he crossed a street in Northampton on Tuesday.


----------

